# Original #92



## tamara4uelite (Jun 25, 2015)

I an looking EVERYWHERE to try and find some of the original shadows especially #92. Does anybody know if there's a dupe yet or where to get my hands on 1


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2015)

The closest in MUFE's range is I922, but the finish is different (iridescent instead of matte), and it's lighter in colour. I've read that Coastal Scents eyeshadow in Deep Grape is a dead-on dupe (only $1.95), but I don't own it, nor have I seen swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 26, 2015)

Sugarpill Poison Plum is a pretty close dupe.


----------



## stylabell (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm still so bummed they changed their eyeshadows.


----------

